# Raw feeders - anyone know the calcium amount in raw duck necks?



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I found this...not sure if it's correct or not?

Raw Meaty Bone Guaranteed Analysis
Duck Necks
Crude Protein (min) 18% 
Crude Fat (min) 6% 
Ash (max): 4%
Moisture (max) 76%
Calcium: 1.7%
Phosphorous: 0.9%


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks! that looks right. just wondering about the mg of calcium since dogs require X amount of calcium a day...


----------

